# New Fogers



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I recived an add for fogers in the mail yesterday.

Burgess #1443 $44.85 + $12.50 Shipping and handleing

Black Flag #190095 $49.50 + $12.50 S&H

The Fountainhead Group, Inc.
23 Garden St.
New York Mills,NY 13417

315 736 0037 Fax 315 768 4220

Mention "Beekeeper`s Discount" when placeing your phone order


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I buy a different brand at Tractor Supply for 44.95, sometimes on sale for 39.95, no shipping. Works well.


----------



## Fogger1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks, Ed KA9CTT, for passing along the info on the foggers and "Beekeeper's Discount." 

It's refreshing to see that the Burgess 1443 and the Black Flag foggers are the made right here in the GREAT United States !


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi everyone I would be more than glad to pay the shipping because of the customer service I have recieved from the ones suppling the Burgess foggers. They have been great to work with. Take care JJ


----------



## buford (Feb 22, 2005)

has anybody compared the burgess and the black flag? does one work better than the other?

the lady i talked to at "fountain head" said the advantage to the black flag was that it could light it's self. the advantage to the burgess was that you could order replacement parts (which you can't do with the black flag).

just wondering if anybaody else is finding a difference while using them in the field.


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi Buford, Personally I like the Burgess 1443 best. It is easy to work on and also easy to get new parts if needed. Take care Buford JJ


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I have tried both but always go back to the Burgess because I have less problems with them. I tried 3 Black flag foggers and found them hard to keep lit in the wind and they ALL leaked propane and FGMO.
They just never would get hot enough to get the fog that the Burgess puts out. Mine is only 6 years old and still works like new. I fog weekly and did 500+ hives until I retired 2 years ago. Now I only do 5 to 10 weekly.
Clint


----------



## mountainbee (Jan 14, 2006)

I have not had any success killing Varroa Mites with FGMO foggers and I have fogged every day for thirty days. I sprinkle Drivert Sugar on the bees and this seems to get the largest mite drop.


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi Mountainbee, Man I am surprized you even have any bees if you have been fogging every day. I would think your bees would have left over being stressed. I think if you go by the Dr.s method of using FGMO/THYMOL in the fogger and the cords you will see a difference. If I remember Mr. Bush used only FGMO and he did say it helped keep the mites down. Take care JJ


----------



## thekeeper (Nov 24, 2004)

Idee What is the model you purchased at tractor supply? I would like to try it out. Thanks thekeeper


----------



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

mountainbee you must believe in it thats might help you. 

The other thing is put two-tablespoon Thymol crystals between pieces of fabric and place it the middle of April on top of the brood frames than sell your fogger to somebody else.

I still remember when Dr. told us how effective FGMO is before he came up with the Thymol admixture.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

""I still remember when Dr. told us how effective FGMO is before he came up with the Thymol admixture.""

Most ideas or inventions have been improved on !! so why does people take shots at Doc Rod for improveing his orginal theroy?


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

thekeeper, The model they sell here at at Tractor Supply is called a Bodine. Take care JJ


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

My Bonide has been a good unit for me.

I have found myself questioning the effectiveness of FGMO. Think I'm going to sell my FGMO stuff.


----------



## Fogger1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Folks...please keep in mind that the BURGESS and BLACK FLAG foggers are made in AMERICA. They ARE BUILT in New York State.

The "Bonide" is a CHINESE copy of the BURGESS and is NOT MADE IN AMERICA. They buy it from Asia, then resell it under their name.

No disrespect intended...just trying to keep jobs here in our own country.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

None taken...... Did not know the USA connection.

Where do you get the info on the origin of Burgess foggers including parts they are made from??

Bonide has been a US company sincle like 1928. I find no indication that it is china made.

That said I would not doubt that it is. I would also have the same doubt that Burgess is made from USA materials either. Might be assembled here.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes, many have tried to do the same. When you put your finger in the **** to hold the water back, it is quite heroic. I just couldn't figure out what to do when the eleventh hole appeared, and twelth, ETC. So now I buy what works best for me. With the fogger, it is the Bonide.

So how much stock does the Chinese government own in the company that makes Black Flag and Burgess? Do you know?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Good points iddee. We just don't know anymore without digging deeper.

Burgess is a fine fogger no doubt. My Bonide works very well for me.


----------



## Fogger1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the excellent points and the opportunity to clarify; Burgess and Black Flag are privately held and fully-owned an American company located in upstate NY.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Do you mean they are one and the same?????


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Not to be argumentitive here but Walmart is American owned and over 70% of it products are made in China.

Now Burgess may very well be using american materials and labor. But I would not be surprized if the majority of the materials and labor is indeed from China.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Burgess or some other, my bet is you cannot live in America today and not give to the Chinese economy.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Remember in the 70's when your shirts had a tag saaying "Union made with pride in the USA"???

Guess what, the tags were made in Japan.


----------



## brent.roberts (Dec 31, 2005)

Don't get too excited about the big "beekeepers discount" 

It is really just a package that does not include the mosquito fog bottle and it's value has been deducted. But it does make us feel kind of special that they offer it just the same.


----------

